# Florida cops are retarded



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I was in Pensacola, FL last weekend with my girlfriend and her daughter. We went to a nice restaraunt on the beach. Spring break is going on right now so of course all hell is breaking loose and there was nowhere to park so I parked just outside one of the parking lots in the sand (along with about 150 other cars). 

When I get back I see that I have a $39 parking ticket. Oh well. What struck me as funny was that on the ticket under make and model, the cop put Pontiac 6.0. At first I thought, hell the cop doesn't even know what kind of car this is so I ain't paying the ticket, but then I saw he had my VIN number and license plate so I was screwed, lol. Anyways, for all you proud Pontiac 6.0 owners out there (snickering) don't park in the sand at the beach or they'll ticket your ass.
Dustin.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

All cops are retarded.


----------



## mshouppe (Mar 29, 2007)

Coming from somebody who lives in pensacola, you're lucky you weren't towed. They get off on that.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

When you drive back from pensacola SLOW down through Brandon,AL on 331. I HATE those pigs there. 4 lane road goes from 65 to 25 in about a half mile!!! I was in my girl friends jeep and was doing 65 saw the reduce speed ahead sign, bumped off the cruise, saw a 45 sign, and bam,,blue light special! got me for going 48 in a 35mph,,I said I dont think so I JUST passed the damn 45 sign, and havent passed the damn 35 yet. Didnt matter,,I had a whole car load of crap late at night he could care less, no questions and didnt even look in the car. I even had my 45 auto with me! Obviously they want money...He came back with a ticket and said sign this. I said dude, today is my birthday as you can see and I have nothing on my record for the last 10 years,,he said well happy birthday and you now have one. I signed it, took my copy and crumpled it up and threw it on the floor and said, typical ******* backass backwards hick town with cops who only care about F*cken quotas! then I left, I never litter and on my way out of town I emptied all my trash on their road!:cool Made me feel better! I have a permit and always carry, if i am ever through there and see a cop in trouble I will keep driving! They would write me a fine if I tried to help! I HATE THAT TOWN! 
:shutme OK I feel better


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Make that BRANTLEY,AL


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I've got one for you. In downtown Charleston, most of the streets are one way. One morning I legally parallel parked on one of the many one way streets. Well about 2 hours later, they reversed the lane due to construction on the surrounding roads. I got a ticket for parking in the wrong direction.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> I've got one for you. In downtown Charleston, most of the streets are one way. One morning I legally parallel parked on one of the many one way streets. Well about 2 hours later, they reversed the lane due to construction on the surrounding roads. I got a ticket for parking in the wrong direction.


ROFL that is some funny crap...Thats a good story for like motortrend letters to the editor, etc.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> All cops are retarded.


I understand frustration, I certainly have had my share of tickets, some i didn't deserve, some I did, however, saying all cops are retarded is not accurate or fair. I believe most cops are doing a great service protecting us for which I am thankful.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

*All county and sate* cops are retarded.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i agree with pearl, charleston cops practice pure and simple communism. i got pulled over by the airport police for doing 25 in a 35 on a deer infested road. he claimed it was 15 in a 35 mph. my excuse was the area was populated by deer. he then says there's no minimum speed nor maximum speed. you have to go 35 mph so at 34 there's a ticket if you do 36 it's a ticket. if your speedo's fouled up it's a ticket. aren't there some terrorist they can stop and search for bombs or liquids? i do appreciate some things police do but somethings need a limit.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I got a ticket when I first got my liscence...Never had one since (10 years) *knock on wood* I am due for one...especialy in this baby...im gonna frame it when I do. 

I do not want to make it sound like I support any officer that would abuse his power but take this comming from a disabled vet. I would much rather be in Iraq right now (with my busted up back) getting suicide bombed than to have to try to do the job cops do. When you get attacked in combat you fire back and throw everything you have at him...assault rifles, grenade launchers, combat shotguns...hell if you are out in the open you can call for artillary! The cops they get a 9 mil that you could unload a full clip and a guy pumped up on meth would still be comming...the criminals use anything they get their hands on to include assault rifles...police...9 mil and they cant even aproach a vehical with their hand rested on their side arm. Not only are they unequipped they have to answer for every bullet they fire. Hell, they can't even use a tazer without having the hippies whine and post videos on youtube about the evil, neo-con, fascist this and fascist that and blah blah *insert more sudo-intelectual BS that usualy spews from young college pot smokers who think they are darwins gift to evalution.

Sorry for the rant but thats my $.02 God bless America and God bless our public servants :cheers


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> All cops are retarded.


....Whew!!! Good thing I work for a Township.....I'm not Retarded....:cool


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

Foxtrot7 is MY HERO....


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> I was in Pensacola, FL last weekend with my girlfriend and her daughter. We went to a nice restaurant on the beach. Spring break is going on right now so of course all hell is breaking loose and there was nowhere to park so I parked just outside one of the parking lots in the sand (along with about 150 other cars).
> 
> When I get back I see that I have a $39 parking ticket. Oh well. What struck me as funny was that on the ticket under make and model, the cop put Pontiac 6.0. At first I thought, hell the cop doesn't even know what kind of car this is so I ain't paying the ticket, but then I saw he had my VIN number and license plate so I was screwed, lol. Anyways, for all you proud Pontiac 6.0 owners out there (snickering) don't park in the sand at the beach or they'll ticket your ass.
> Dustin.


Ah…But the million dollar question is….. Did you get the message? 
We don’t want your ass in Florida. :lol: (I hate a @#%&ing cop)



DAH GTO said:


> saying all cops are retarded is not accurate or fair. I believe most cops are doing a great service protecting us for which I am thankful.


You are welcome to your beliefs, after all this is America.
Truth is, a cop is a criminal with a badge.:shutme 
(Did I mention I hate a @#%&ing cop?)


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

SloTymer said:


> Ah…But the million dollar question is….. Did you get the message?
> We don’t want your ass in Florida. :lol: (I hate a @#%&ing cop)
> 
> 
> ...


...That could be one of the dumbest things I have ever heard!


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

The problem isn't the cops. A cop is someone who serves the people. The problem is power.... Give corrupt people power and ~Bing~ Tickets for everyone cause my wife is making tofu.... I have personally experienced a "Cop" lieing in court under oath. That person was not a "cop" just an idiot with a badge who happens to have alot of power. 
Cops are a necessary part of life, to bad somebody has to ruin it for everyone else....


----------



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

Here in Chicago I got a parking ticket... IN THE MAIL, 2 MONTHS AFTER THE VIOLATION HAD SUPPOSIDLY HAPPENED! I called them and was like "I'm pretty sure I didn't park illegally and you have no proof" and they pretty much said "Pay it or lose your licence". Chicago is so goddamn corrupt... sometimes it does work in your benefit though.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

koman said:


> i agree with pearl, charleston cops practice pure and simple communism. i got pulled over by the airport police for doing 25 in a 35 on a deer infested road. he claimed it was 15 in a 35 mph. my excuse was the area was populated by deer. he then says there's no minimum speed nor maximum speed. you have to go 35 mph so at 34 there's a ticket if you do 36 it's a ticket. if your speedo's fouled up it's a ticket. aren't there some terrorist they can stop and search for bombs or liquids? i do appreciate some things police do but somethings need a limit.


Face it, the cream of our society does not end up in law enforcement. The guys pulling you over were not the valedictorians of their high school class and they almost certainly did not graduate Magna Cum Laude from a top university. If they did, they would be in the private sector making two or three times as much money. 

No, these guys ended up working for state or municipal government because it was the best they could do. They're likely local yokels who grew up in the area where they became a cop and they knew someone who got them on the force. In rural areas, a government job is pretty attractive. It's pretty much impossible to get fired unless you're terminally stupid. The pay is decent when your other options are working at Walmart or some hourly manufacturing job. And, they are stable jobs. A municipality seldom goes out of business or "downsizes" the workforce. It's a great place for people with mediocre brains and ambition to eke out a living.

The problems start when the aforementioned municipal workers get cynical from dealing with human garbage over the years and decide that they deserve more. The resentment and frustration kicks in and then they take it out on John Q Public. Or, they find other ways to use their position to make a little more money.

Now you have a cynical frustrated person with not a lot of brains in a position of authority with a gun strapped to his side. Good combination!

Did ya hear about the New York City cops who pumped 50 rounds into an unarmed guy leaving his bachelor party recently? One cop pumped in 32 rounds alone. That means he had to stop and reload! For a guy who couldn't possibly be returning fire! That's just not right. Not exactly the shining example of a well trained and educated law enforcement professional is it?


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

joecop30 said:


> ...That could be one of the dumbest things I have ever heard!


If you were referring to... 
"Ah…But the million dollar question is….. Did you get the message? We don’t want your ass in Florida."
That was a joke. 
If you were referring to... 
"a cop is a criminal with a badge".
I agree with you, it is dumb, but I also know it to be true 90+% of the time.
If you are one of that few % with integrity. (Don’t write speeding tickets, then get in your own car and speed. Or have a few drinks then get behind the wheel of a car. Lie under oath to help make your case to the Judge. You get my drift, commit little crimes.) Then I’m truly sorry to have offended you.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh man don't get me started on speeding cops. I know three different cops that live in my neighborhood. One has a green mustang, I have personally been passed multiple times by him and/or his wife while I was going 50-55 in a 45.... Do the math on that. Second, My brothers GFs dad is a cop. He and his whole family speed because hes a cop. Including his brothers and their family's cause they all have the same last name. My brother complains all the time, b/c he is an EXCESSIVE speeder like 15+ over the limit. Third I know a cop who has 2 sons. Neither has ever gotten a speeding ticket, but both drive sports cars :confused... Somebody explain how the hell any of that is fair.


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

SloTymer said:


> If you were referring to...
> "Ah…But the million dollar question is….. Did you get the message? We don’t want your ass in Florida."
> That was a joke.
> If you were referring to...
> ...


I was referring to the criminal with a badge part....there are bad apples in every job. However, it IS worse when those bad apples are in a position of authority. I know LEO in the area where I work who are the biggest hippocrits...arrest someone for drunk driving then go out and do the same.... those people have NO RESPECT among other Officers...let alone the public.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

3 kinds of cops:
1- The high school bully that needs to carry that "power tripping,small penis overcompensating" type. (60%)
2-Those that were picked on by the high school bully and it is all about payback! (30%)
3-The truely nice guys that truely care about people and helping out and showing respect to you, John Q. Public 10%

Think about all the cops you have ever know. No tell me I am wrong! :seeya


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Just as in any profession, there are good and bad people. I always give a cop the benefit of the doubt. They've got a thankless (read above posts), low-paying, dangerous job that requires dedication and guts. I figure most of them deserve a bit of an attitude and part of that is self-defense. They've got to maintain a certain amount of distance from the public. Like anyone else, I've had the occasional jackass ticket me for a marginal offense but on the other hand, I once had a trooper cut me loose on a deserted stretch of interstate after clocking me at 134 on a bike.


----------



## palmettosunshine (Feb 6, 2007)

SloTymer said:


> Ah…But the million dollar question is….. Did you get the message?
> We don’t want your ass in Florida. :lol: (I hate a @#%&ing cop)
> 
> 
> ...


Hate a cop? Fine, next time some miscreant is breaking into your home or car or mugging one of your loved ones, call your favorite sports figure. Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I wanted to not get involved but I need to shed a little bit of light to both sides of the argument.

1. A really good cop is invisible to the law abiding public until they are needed. The only ones that they see too often are the few bad apples that abuse their power. So to the law abiding citizens most of there experience with cops will be 90% bad.

2. Law enforcement is a brotherhood and it does have some privileges. But with any privilege there are always ones who abuse it. 

3. Recently it seems that the law enforcement has become very trigger happy. I understand their fear and don't envy them but when you are in a shoot out you should be able to see your target and hit it, not just pull the trigger blindly (in NJ the FBI agent was shot by friendly fire and th criminals never shot once.. not too encouraging). They need to be held more accountable for when they discharge their firearm. Crooks have no respect for the public but cops should and should be very aware that they are not endangering the public or each other. Being a good guy has its disadvantages because you are the responsible one and are not in a war zone able to let 100 rounds fly and hope you hit your target and not innocent bystanders.


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

I dont think all cops are bad but it seems like the ones we come in contact with are the ones we think are bad. Not all cops know about cars either. I do agree that there are cops, mainly rookies, that take advantage of their authority. Cops are suppose to follow the exact same laws, including widnow tint on their cars, that the public is except for when they have an emergancy to attend to, and that doesnt include going to get donuts.  And to the OP, Floridians hate tourists.


----------

